# Need help with Sig



## kane333 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi all. I have a question about my signature. I'd like to add a signature but would like to rename the signature link. I'd like it to say "Everyone has the Right to Know" with the words "Right to Know" being the link that takes people to the Chemical Safety information site, instead of http://web.doh.state.nj.us/rtkhsfs/factsheets.aspx?lan=english&alph=A&carcinogen=False&new=False

How do I accomplish this?

TIA

Joe


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is an example of the code needed to do what you want. It's my signature line:


```
Printer friendly copy of C. M. Hoke's [url=http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=17706#p179081][i][u]Refining Precious Metal Wastes[/u][/i][/url].
```
The first part "Printer friendly copy of C. M. Hoke's " is just plain text. 

The next part, beginning with "[url... and ending with p179081]", is the actual link. 

The "{i}{u}" are tags to make the text that follows italic and underlined, and can be eliminated if you don't need them (Note I have substituted "{}" for "[]" to prevent the attributes from applying in this part of the explanation). 

Then you can add the text you want to appear on screen as the link "Refining Precious Metal Wastes". 

Then I have the "{/u}{/i}" that end the underline and italic attributes. 

Finally, the "[/url] finishes the link code.

Hope that's what you need.
Dave


----------



## kane333 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks, Dave. That's exactly what I was trying to figure out. I haven't played with HTML code in years so I'm a bit rusty.

Thanks again.

Joe


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 5, 2013)

Glad I could help.

The signature looks good and the link worked for me.

That same signature will now appear on all your posts; past, present, and future. If you refer to it in the body of a post, you kind of tie yourself to it for life. If you deleted it in the future, any old posts that mentioned it wouldn't make sense. I've been referring to Hoke's book in my posts recently, so I'll always keep it in there.

Dave


----------

